# Central California Pigeon Club Show, Oct. 31-Nov. 1



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

The CCPC " Cavalcade of Pigeons" show will be held at the fairgrounds in Fresno. Over a thousand pigeons of many breeds will be there. 

For those interested in obtaining fancy pigeons, there will be a for sale section.


----------

